# Mileage



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

I know uber gives out a 1099 summary with the amount of mileage driven, does Amazon flex drivers get a 1099 summary as well?


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

no just a total amount of what you made.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Write the mileage down after the last delivery, then + google map it to home. It ends when you accept the first ride share trip after. Then those miles go into affect til you get home. However the IRS requries to keep a log like the truckers do. Course you got nothing to worry about unless your Return throws red flags and the calls you in for an Audit. 

Our your papers in order ?


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

I put whatever uber puts on the 1099 summary. The thing is Amazon does not provide that information, at least I don't think they do


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well your shorting yourself by at least 50% on ubers mileage deduction. Amazon, well good luck with that.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Coocoocoocoo said:


> I put whatever uber puts on the 1099 summary. The thing is Amazon does not provide that information, at least I don't think they do


Well, while Amazon probably could track the milage from the WH to the last stop, that's not nessesarily a good metric -- after all, there's nothing stopping people from making a detour during the route (and people do this -- often quite long ones).

And Uber's number is pointless anyway, given it's just while you have a PAX in the car. Way less that you're allowed to report.

It's up to you to keep track. If you don't, well that's on you, not Amazon.


----------

